# 2000 Ford Ranger 4x4



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

My son totaled my 2003 Honda Civic EX Coupe and State Farm came back with $7500. Not bad since I paid $16000 in 2003, drove it for 7 years and put 95K miles on it,,which worked out to about $1100 per year.

Anyway, to replace it, I just found a 2000 Ford Ranger, clean as hell with a 4.0 Liter V-6, 4x4, 4 door club cab, 6 ft bed, bed liner, bed cover, AC, Auto Trans, Cruise Control, Full 2 inch Towing Pack with lights, and get this only 67K miles.

Price $12K

What say ye fellow drivers of the salt and sand? Yea or Nay


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

$12K sounds a little steep for a ten year old Ranger. I don't know anything about Rangers though. Never been in one on the sand. I did a search within 500 miles of my zip on autotrader. Search criteria= under 75,000 miles, years 2000-2005, 4wd, any transmission. Seems like you could get one newer with just as low miles.

Search


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

I agree.... look around, unless there are alot of extras you can do alot better


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

check out www.nada.com blue book on that truck is about 8200


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

sounds like wayyyyyyy to much

i have essentially the same truck, but an 01. bought it 2 years ago. paid 8k. had low miles and bought it from an older guy that drove it very rarely and took care of it.

mine is the xlt 4x4 , 4 doors/stepside bed, tow package, dash 4x4 engage, 4.0 v6, a/c, etc etc.

its a great truck, does great on the beach, mileage is decent, and tows my boat fine.

that being said, i wouldnt pay 12k for another one.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeah, a bit high. We got a Nissan Frontier, 4x4, large rims for bigger tires, 75k for less than 10k. Has been all over and under and does great. Got about 120k on it now and not a single prob. Of course the motor will blow tomorrow now..
Check your local craigslist...


----------



## Ranger Fishing (Jan 9, 2010)

I am a car dealer in western NC . that truck , at most, would bring retail $8500.00 .


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

i drive a 04 ranger pretty much exact same stuff on it. i bout it in january of 06 for 12000. thats way high on the truck.


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

cducer said:


> check out www.nada.com blue book on that truck is about 8200


Yeah I checked NADA but that price is with the 2.5 liter 4 cyl and for 5 speed manual.

On the Blue Book Page with the 4.0 liter FI V-6 with Auto it is much higher. Also if you kick in the sliding back window, the running boards, the premium alloy wheels, 4x4 Off Road Package and chrome exhaust, the price comes out to almost $12K with tags and title. Plus it is a certified one owner.

Still a bit steep but worth it for the piece of mind of knowing where it comes from and having all the service records


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

ok.... I didnt have all the particulars... If you are comfortable with the price then go for it. Ranger is a good truck I am a Ford man myself F150 4x4


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

I get $7200 as the book value for that truck. $12,000 for a 10 year old Ford Ranger is robbery.

http://www.kbb.com/kbb/UsedCars/Pri...1481|true|231620|true|231579|true|231280|true


----------



## roverich (Mar 31, 2010)

That seems way high , although pickup's trucks hold there resale value ... I would check everything to make sure it works , and buy a code scanner for 90 dollars to run a code scan on it to see if it needs anything electronicly ...Oxygen sensors , MAF sensor ...Stuff like that can be big buck repairs ....As far as rangers go , they are great little trucks ..I bought one new in 89 and drove it for 10 years ...


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

atblis said:


> I get $7200 as the book value for that truck. $12,000 for a 10 year old Ford Ranger is robbery.
> 
> http://www.kbb.com/kbb/UsedCars/Pri...1481|true|231620|true|231579|true|231280|true


It would seem at that you left off several important items in that appraisal, things like A/C, Power Windows, Power Door Locks, Bed Liner (Rhino Spray on), Running Boards, four wheel ABS brakes, Tilt Wheel, Cruise Control, CD Player, Premium Wheels and oversize, off road tires. Put those in the package and change it to Retail Price and you come up with $10,4675, 

Still lower than the $12k but price includes a 36 month, 36,000 mile warranty that covers bumper to bumper and is good at any Ford Dealership and I can have the oil changes and other maintainence done elsewhere as long as I keep the records

Here is the link to that package on Blue Book


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

Checking most of those things wont affect the price. They're included with the various packages. Off road package was checked and that covers AC, power windows, power locks, tilt, cruise, etc. etc. Ater playing some, the most I can get it up to for a private party sale is $8k.

The difference in price is mostly due to a private party sale versus retail sale. The link I gave is for a private party sale.

Are the wheel you speak of the factory off road package wheels, or are they aftermarket? The premium wheels box I am pretty sure is for aftermarket rims.

Make them an offer. You can always come up later. Be patient though. Ford Rangers aren't all that rare, and there are plenty of other brands to chose from. For that price, you're getting into Toyota territory.

At best that is an $8k truck. $4000 will buy you a lot of repairs which you most likely won't need in 36k miles anyways.

I wouldn't' consider buying from a dealer "peace of mind". In fact, it basically guarantees you paid way more for something than you should have. They have way too much overhead, and you're paying for that.

Also, don't get too hung up on the low mileage thing. In fact, look for a truck that has just over 100k on it. You can get it for much much less. The difference between a well cared for truck with 67k versus 100k miles is not much mechanically, but the price takes a pretty good hit.

Here's one. Book is $7500. Don't be afraid to make offers.
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...tomatic&max_price=&cardist=192&standard=false


----------

